# GAME: guess that fish!



## flatcam1

hello everybody

i just thought of this just now.
what we do is someone has a fish in mind and they describe it. then lots of people answer and the person with the right answer gets to start a new one.

man 1: i am thinking of a fancy fish.
they breed a lot and have beautiful colours.
have a guess what fish i am?
Man 2: is it a guppy?
Man 1: yes it is.
now you do one because you got it right.
Man 2: i am thinking of a fish...........................................and on it goes.

do you guys get it??

i am thinking of a fish.
it is albino in colour and has a lot of personality.
it is part of the catfish family and has around 3-5 barbels around my mouth.
can youguess what fish i am??


----------



## Rebecca

Is it an albino cory?


----------



## SimplySplendid

That's what I was going to say!


----------



## Rebecca

Uh huh, suuuuure you were. :brow: :tongue:


----------



## xingumike

Nah its definately a Zoidburg!!! :tease: 

Flam will know what i mean, who is right Flam??


----------



## flatcam1

you all are so um...............first one to post another one i guess. :doh!:


----------



## Lupin

Thread moved as Offtopic is not for threads too dedicated to fish.:mrgreen: Well, no fish in general when it comes to discussing in Offtopic section although I'll take a few exceptions.


----------



## rev

Who am I ? 











Not the loach on the bottom !


----------



## SimplySplendid

Well that's about the worst quality picture I've ever seen but it looks like a pleco to me. Or maybe my monitor is messed up.


----------



## Amphitrite

The fish at the front of the pic? It has barbels like a cory, but doesn't really look like a cory. I would say it was a pleco. 

Nope, I'm stumped.


----------



## rev

Brie said:


> looks like a pleco to me.


No, it's not a pleco, but it is a catfish. 
Note the barbels...


----------



## Rebecca

Lol Brie the whole POINT is to see if you can guess a fish even under hard conditions... 
I have no idea what it even LOOKS like. I would guess a cory but since that was the last fish it wouldn't make sense to use it again right?


----------



## rev

Rebecca said:


> I would guess a cory but since that was the last fish it wouldn't make sense to use it again right?


Right !!

He's an African...


----------



## xingumike

I'll fire at Syno. Eup. rev, hows that?


----------



## SimplySplendid

WAIT A MINUTE!
It says, "NOT the loach on the bottom." Therefore I assumed that we were NOT guessing the loach on the bottom...
I must have missed something :? :? :?


----------



## rev

xingumike said:


> I'll fire at Syno. Eup.?


Close but no cigar. He's a multipunctatus !

Your turn...


----------



## xingumike

I am a brightly coloured fish that is native to India


----------



## SimplySplendid

Wait! I'm still confused. Could somone please explain to me what's going on?


----------



## joeshmoe

im lost


----------



## rev

flatcam1 said:


> someone has a fish in mind and they describe it. then lots of people answer and the person with the right answer gets to start a new one.


I posted a pic instead of describing the fish. Mike has described the fish he has in mind & we have to guess which fish he's thinking of. After each guess he can give a clue if he wants to & whoever gets it right picks a different fish & on it goes.

There, clear as mud ?

Hmmm. Bright colors, comes from India. Clue ..............?


----------



## SimplySplendid

rev said:


> I posted a pic instead of describing the fish. Mike has described the fish he has in mind & we have to guess which fish he's thinking of. After each guess he can give a clue if he wants to & whoever gets it right picks a different fish & on it goes.


<sigh> I _know_ that.




rev said:


> Who am I ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not the loach on the bottom *!


You said, "Not the loach at the bottom." So I assumed we were NOT guessing the loach at the bottom!


----------



## joeshmoe

now im realy lost


----------



## Lupin

You should be able to notice the small circular mouth just about the loach.:wink2:


----------



## Gump

xingumike said:


> I am a brightly coloured fish that is native to India


dwarf gouramis


----------



## xingumike

Come on guys it aint rocket science!!



Gump said:


> xingumike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a brightly coloured fish that is native to India
> 
> 
> 
> dwarf gouramis
Click to expand...

Good guess but not right Gump.

My genus can be considered aggresive as a whole but i am a peaceful member of it, my colour are so bright that many people think they are dyed when they first see me


----------



## Lupin

Indian glass fish(Chanda ranga)?


----------



## flatcam1

Blue said:


> Indian glass fish(Chanda ranga)?


 i was thinking that but mike says it is a brightly colour fish.
so hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Lupin

flatcam1 said:


> i was thinking that but mike says it is a brightly colour fish.
> so hmmmmmmmmm.


You miss this one by Mike.:wink2:
"my colour are so bright that many people think they are dyed when they first see me"
Therefore, I'm right.:mrgreen:


----------



## xingumike

Blue said:


> Therefore, I'm right


Sorry Blue not quite there yet!!

Ok last few clues...

I am a schooling fish that will grow to a maximum size of 6 inches (15cm), i have become more available recently in the aquarium trade although i am considered endangered in the wild.

Ring any bells yet??


----------



## biskit

Rainbow fish? :?


----------



## Lupin

My favorite *Puntius denisonii*.:welldone:

Those are endemic to India.:wink2:


----------



## xingumike

Blue said:


> My favorite *Puntius denisonii*.:welldone:
> 
> Those are endemic to India.:wink2:


Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner!!!!

nice work blue, Dennison Barb it is!!

your turn!


----------



## Lupin

I am a livebearer originating from Central and South America. I am the only fish that can tolerate soft, acidic waters and can be kept perfectly with discus. I am 3 cm in size and my dorsal fin has black spot at the base.

Whew...Long clue...:mrgreen:


----------



## SimplySplendid

Four-eyed fish?
_Anableps anableps_


----------



## Tracy

Belonesox belizanus (pike livebearer?)


----------



## Lupin

Both wrong.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tracy

well geez  ; I would say cardinal tetra, as they go well with the discus but they are not livebearers. You are far too smart, Blue!


----------



## SimplySplendid

Livebearing toothcarp?


----------



## Lupin

Nope nope nope...:wink2:
I can get away with 3 pages of guesses. :twisted: 


Brie said:


> Livebearing toothcarp?


What species is that? Scientifc name would be more accurate.:wink2:


----------



## joeshmoe

pike livebearer ??


----------



## Lupin

joeshmoe said:


> pike livebearer ??


It was mentioned before and "no" is the answer.:wink2:
Take note, the fish is only 3 cm.:bluelaugh:


----------



## Tracy

(we all should have known better than to let Blue have a chance at this, lol)

.........frantically searching 'google'.............


----------



## Tracy

Heterandria bilaculata (two-spot livebearer) ?


----------



## Lupin

Tracy said:


> Heterandria bilaculata (two-spot livebearer) ?


Nope.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tracy

Characodon audax? (Black Prince)


----------



## Tracy

Hey how come when i post a reply, this thread doesn't move up to the top, and still shows that Flatcam was the last one to post, on October 24th?


----------



## Tracy

Never mind  it just doesn't move up in "offtopic"


----------



## JouteiMike

Heterandria formosa (Dwarf Livebearer)??

Doubt it's that, but worth a shot haha.


----------



## Lupin

JouteiMike said:


> Heterandria formosa (Dwarf Livebearer)??
> 
> Doubt it's that, but worth a shot haha.


Nope.:mrgreen:

Neither is it a Characodon audax.:crazy:


----------



## JouteiMike

Gobiosoma Yucatanum (Yucatan Goby)?

Or maybe Endler's Livebearer....hmmm, this one is tough.


----------



## Lupin

JouteiMike said:


> Gobiosoma Yucatanum (Yucatan Goby)?
> 
> Or maybe Endler's Livebearer....hmmm, this one is tough.


Lol...no.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tracy

I give up :?


----------



## Tracy

well, geez louize! Tell us, Blue!!!


----------



## Lupin

Tracy said:


> well, geez louize! Tell us, Blue!!!


What?! It would be a shame that you won't be able to guess further.:tease: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob1619

MOSQUITO FISH


----------



## Lupin

Rob1619 said:


> MOSQUITO FISH


Nope.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bristle nose

Alfaro Cultratus!


----------



## SimplySplendid

Who's idea was it to let Blue play?


----------



## Bristle nose

Quintana Atrizona!


----------



## Lupin

Brie said:


> Who's idea was it to let Blue play?











I won the last guess to Mike re the Puntius denisonii.:wink2:

So far, no correct answers.:welldone:


----------



## JouteiMike

More hints would help!


----------



## girlofgod

Alfaro cultratus (Knife Livebearer)

only they get to be 9 cm..


----------



## girlofgod

or maybe one of these?:

Skiffia bilineata (Blackfin Goodeid)

Brachyrhaphis episcopi (Bishop Brachy)

Carlhubbsia stuarti (Banded Widow)

Cnesterodon decemmaculatus (Ten-spotted livebearer)

Limia melanogaster (blackbelly Limia)


----------



## girlofgod

or maybe:

Limia nigrofasciata (blackbarred limia)

Limia ornata (ornate limia)

Limia perugiae (Perugia's Limia)

ooooorrrrr.....

Phalloptychus januarius (Barred Millionsfish)

Poecilia branneri (Branner's Livebearer)


----------



## Lupin

Not one of those, Bri.:mrgreen:


----------



## SimplySplendid

Guppy -- _Poecilia reticulata_
Oh Blue, it better not be a guppy...


----------



## Lupin

Brie said:


> Guppy -- _Poecilia reticulata_
> Oh Blue, it better not be a guppy...


Yep. Not a guppy.:mrgreen:


----------



## SimplySplendid

_Yep. Not a guppy._?
That doesn't make any sense. :roll: 
Ok, is it a platy, molly, or swordtail?


----------



## Lupin

Brie said:


> _Yep. Not a guppy._?
> That doesn't make any sense. :roll:
> Ok, is it a platy, molly, or swordtail?


Not any of them.:wink2:


----------



## JouteiMike

Goby?


----------



## Lupin

JouteiMike said:


> Goby?


Nope.:wink2: Should be a livebearer.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bristle nose

Phalloceros caudimaculatus!


----------



## girlofgod

Anableps anableps 
Anableps dowi 
Anableps microlepis 

Jenynsia alternimaculata 
Jenynsia eigenmanni 
Jenynsia eirmostigma 
Jenynsia lineata 
Jenynsia maculata 
Jenynsia multidentata 
Jenynsia onca 
Jenynsia pygogramma 
Jenynsia sanctaecatarinae 
Jenynsia unitaenia 
Jenynsia tucumana,

Allodontichthys sp. "Aquiles Serdan" 
Allodontichthys hubbsi Whitepatched splitfin 
Allodontichthys polylepis 
Allodontichthys tamazulae Tuxpan splitfin 
Allodontichthys zonistius 
Alloophorus robustus Bulldog goodeid 
Allotoca catarinae 
Allotoca diazi 
Allotoca dugesii Opal allotoca 
Allotoca goslinei Banded allotoca 
Allotoca maculata Blackspot allotoca 
Allotoca meeki 
Allotoca zacapuensis 
Ameca splendens Butterfly splitfin 
Ataeniobius toweri Bluetail goodied 
Chapalichthys encaustus Barred splitfin 
Chapalichthys pardalis Polka-dot splitfin 
Chapalichthys peraticus 
Characodon audax Black Prince 
Characodon lateralis Rainbow characodon 
Characodon sp. "Abraham Gonzales" 
Characodon sp. "Amando Nervo" 
Characodon sp. "Los Pinos" 
Characodon sp. "27th Noviembre" 
Girardinichthys multiradiatus Darkedged splitfin 
Girardinichthys viviparus 
Goodea atripinnis Blackfin goodea 
Goodea gracilis Dusky splitfin 
Hubbsina turneri 
Ilyodon sp. "Comala" 
Ilyodon cortesae 
Ilyodon furcidens Goldbreast splitfin 
Ilyodon lennoni 
Ilyodon whitei 
Neoophorus regalis 
Skiffia bilineata Twoline skiffia 
Skiffia francesae Golden skiffia 
Skiffia lermae 
Skiffia multipunctata Spotted skiffia 
Skiffia sp. "Zacapu" 
Xenoophorus captivus Relict splitfin 
Xenoophorus sp. "Illescas" 
Xenotaenia resolanae Leopard splitfin 
Xenotoca eiseni Redtail splitfin 
Xenotoca melanosoma Black splitfin 
Xenotoca sp. "San Marcos" 
Xenotoca variata Jeweled splitfin 
Zoogoneticus quitzeoensis Picotee goodeid 
Zoogoneticus tequila 

Hemiramphidae - Halfbeaks 
Dermogenys bispina 
Dermogenys brachynotopterus 
Dermogenys bruneiensis 
Dermogenys collettei 
Dermogenys montana 
Dermogenys orientalis 
Dermogenys palawanensis 
Dermogenys pusilla Wrestling halfbeak 
Dermogenys robertsi 
Dermogenys siamensis 
Dermogenys sumatrana 
Dermogenys vogti 
Hemiramphus archipelagicus Jumping halfbeak 
Hemiramphus balao Balao halfbeak 
Hemiramphus bermudensis Bermuda halfbeak 
Hemiramphus brasiliensis Ballyhoo 
Hemiramphus depauperatus Tropical halfbeak fish 
Hemiramphus far Blackbarred halfbeak 
Hemiramphus lutkei Lutke's halfbeak 
Hemiramphus marginatus Yellowtip halfbeak 
Hemiramphus robustus Three-by-two garfish 
Hemiramphus saltator Longfin halfbeak 
Nomorhamphus australis 
Nomorhamphus brembachi 
Nomorhamphus celebensis Poso halfbeak 
Nomorhamphus ebrardtii Red fin halfbeak 
Nomorhamphus hageni 
Nomorhamphus kolonodalensis 
Nomorhamphus liemi 
Nomorhamphus manifesta 
Nomorhamphus megarrhamphus 
Nomorhamphus pectoralis 
Nomorhamphus philippina 
Nomorhamphus pinnimaculata 
Nomorhamphus ravnaki 
Nomorhamphus rossi 
Nomorhamphus sanussii 
Nomorhamphus towoetii Black halfbeak 
Nomorhamphus vivipara 
Nomorhamphus weberi 

Poeciliidae (poeciliids) 
Alfaro cultratus 
Alfaro huberi 
Alloheterandria caliensis 
Alloheterandria nigroventralis 
Belonesox belizanus Pike Topminnow 
Brachyrhaphis cascajalensis 
Brachyrhaphis episcopi 
Brachyrhaphis hartwegi 
Brachyrhaphis hessfeldi 
Brachyrhaphis holdridgei 
Brachyrhaphis olomina 
Brachyrhaphis parismina 
Brachyrhaphis punctifer 
Brachyrhaphis rhabdophora 
Brachyrhaphis roseni 
Brachyrhaphis roswithae 
Brachyrhaphis terrabensis 
Carlhubbsia kidderi 
Carlhubbsia stuarti Barred livebearer 
Cnesterodon brevirostratus 
Cnesterodon carnegiei 
Cnesterodon decemmaculatus Tenspotted livebearer 
Cnesterodon septentrionalis 
Diphyacantha chocoensis 
Diphyacantha darienensis 
Gambusia affinis Mosquitofish 
Gambusia alvarezi 
Gambusia amistadensis Amistad gambusia 
Gambusia atrora 
Gambusia aurata 
Gambusia beebei Miragoane gambusia 
Gambusia clarkhubbsi 
Gambusia dominicensis Dominican gambusia 
Gambusia echeagarayi 
Gambusia eurystoma 
Gambusia gaigei Big Bend gambusia 
Gambusia geiseri Largespring gambusia 
Gambusia georgei San Marcos Gambusia 
Gambusia heterochir Clear Creek gambusia 
Gambusia hispaniolae Hispaniolan gambusia 
Gambusia holbrooki Eastern mosquitofish 
Gambusia hurtadoi 
Gambusia krumholzi 
Gambusia lemaitrei 
Gambusia longispinis Cuatrocienegas gambusia 
Gambusia luma Sleek mosquitofish 
Gambusia marshi 
Gambusia melapleura Striped gambusia 
Gambusia myersi 
Gambusia nicaraguensis Nicaraguan mosquitofish 
Gambusia nobilis Pecos gambusia 
Gambusia panuco 
Gambusia pseudopunctata Tiburon Peninsula gambusia 
Gambusia punctata Cuban gambusia 
Gambusia puncticulata baracoana 
Gambusia p. bucheri 
Gambusia p. manni 
Gambusia p monticola 
Gambusia p. puncticulata Caribbean gambusia 
Gambusia rachowi 
Gambusia regani 
Gambusia rhizophorae Mangrove gambusia 
Gambusia senilis Blotched gambusia 
Gambusia sexradiata Teardrop mosquito 
Gambusia speciosa 
Gambusia vittata 
Gambusia wrayi Wray's gambusia 
Gambusia xanthosoma Cayman gambusia 
Gambusia yucatana 
Girardinus creolus Creole topminnow 
Girardinus cubensis Cuban topminnow 
Girardinus denticulatus Toothy topminnow 
Girardinus falcatus Goldbelly topminnow 
Girardinus metallicus Metallic livebearer 
Girardinus microdactylus Smallfinger topminnow 
Girardinus uninotatus Singlespot topminnow 
Heterandria anzuetoi 
Heterandria attenuata 
Heterandria bimaculata Twospot livebearer 
Heterandria cataractae 
Heterandria dirempta 
Heterandria formosa Least killifish 
Heterandria jonesii 
Heterandria litoperas 
Heterandria obliqua 
Limia caymanensis Grand Cayman limia 
Limia dominicensis Tiburon Peninsula limia 
Limia fuscomaculata Blotched limia 
Limia garnieri Garnier's limia 
Limia grossidens Largetooth limia 
Limia immaculata Plain limia 
Limia melanogaster Blackbelly limia 
Limia melanonotata Blackbanded limia 
Limia miragoanensis Miragoane limia 
Limia nigrofasciata Blackbarred limia 
Limia ornata Ornate limia 
Limia pauciradiata Few-rayed limia 
Limia perugiae Perugia's limia 
Limia rivasi Rivas's limia 
Limia sp. "blue" Blue limia 
Limia sulphurophilia Sulfur limia 
Limia tridens 
Limia versicolor Varicolored limia 
Limia vittata Cuban limia 
Limia yaguajali Yaguajal limia 
Limia zonata Striped limia 
Neoheterandria cana 
Neoheterandria elegans 
Neoheterandria tridentiger 
Neoheterandria umbratilis 
Pamphorichthys araguaiensis 
Pamphorichthys hasemani 
Pamphorichthys hollandi 
Pamphorichthys minor Mini-molly 
Pamphorichthys scalpridens 
Phallichthys amates Merry widow livebearer 
Phallichthys fairweatheri Picotee livebearer 
Phallichthys pitteri Orange Dorsal Widow 
Phallichthys quadripunctatus 
Phallichthys tico 
Phalloceros caudimaculatus Dusky millions fish 
Phalloptychus eigenmanni 
Phalloptychus januarius 
Phallotorynus fasciolatus 
Phallotorynus jacundus 
Phallotorynus sp. "wickzeni" 
Poecilia amazonica 
Poecilia branneri 
Poecilia butleri Pacific molly 
Poecilia catemaconis Catemaco molly 
Poecilia caucana 
Poecilia caudofasciata 
Poecilia chica Dwarf molly 
Poecilia dauli 
Poecilia elegans Elegant molly 
Poecilia formosa Amazon molly 
Poecilia gillii 
Poecilia heterandria 
Poecilia hispaniolana Hispaniola molly 
Poecilia kykesis Peten Sailfin molly 
Poecilia latipinna Sailfin molly 
Poecilia latipunctata Broadspotted molly 
Poecilia marcellinoi 
Poecilia maylandi 
Poecilia mexicana Shortfin molly 
Poecilia minima 
Poecilia nicholsi 
Poecilia orri Mangrove molly 
Poecilia parae 
Poecilia picta Swamp guppies 
Poecilia reticulata Guppy 
Poecilia salvatoris 
Poecilia sphenops Molly 
Poecilia sp. "Endlers" 
Poecilia sulphuraria 
Poecilia teresae Mountain molly 
Poecilia vandepolli 
Poecilia velifera Sail-fin molly 
Poecilia vivipara 
Poeciliopsis baenschi 
Poeciliopsis balsas 
Poeciliopsis catemaco 
Poeciliopsis elongata Elongate toothcarp 
Poeciliopsis fasciata 
Poeciliopsis gracilis Porthole livebearer 
Poeciliopsis hnilickai 
Poeciliopsis infans 
Poeciliopsis latidens 
Poeciliopsis lucida 
Poeciliopsis lutzi 
Poeciliopsis monacha 
Poeciliopsis occidentalis Gila topminnow 
Poeciliopsis paucimaculata 
Poeciliopsis presidionis 
Poeciliopsis prolifica 
Poeciliopsis retropinna 
Poeciliopsis scarlli 
Poeciliopsis turneri 
Poeciliopsis turrubarensis 
Poeciliopsis viriosa 
Priapella bonita 
Priapella compressa 
Priapella intermedia 
Priapella olmecae 
Priapichthys annectens 
Priapichthys fria 
Priapichthys panamensis 
Priapichthys puetzi 
Pseudopoecilia austrocolumbiana 
Pseudopoecilia festae 
Quintana atrizona Barred topminnow 
Scolichthys greenwayi 
Scolichthys iota 
Tomeurus gracilis 
Xenodexia ctenolepis 
Xiphophorus alvarezi 
Xiphophorus andersi 
Xiphophorus birchmanni 
Xiphophorus clemenceiae Yellow swordtail 
Xiphophorus continens 
Xiphophorus cortezi 
Xiphophorus couchianus Monterrey platyfish 
Xiphophorus evelynae Puebla platyfish 
Xiphophorus gordoni Northern platyfish 
Xiphophorus helleri Green swordtail 
Xiphophorus kallmani 
Xiphophorus kosszanderi 
Xiphophorus maculatus Southern platyfish 
Xiphophorus malinche 
Xiphophorus mayae 
Xiphophorus meyeri 
Xiphophorus milleri 
Xiphophorus mixei 
Xiphophorus montezumae Montezuma swordtail 
Xiphophorus monticolus 
Xiphophorus multilineatus 
Xiphophorus nezahualcoyotl 
Xiphophorus nigrensis 
Xiphophorus pygmaeus Pygmy swordtail 
Xiphophorus signum 
Xiphophorus variatus Variable platyfish 
Xiphophorus xiphidium 

Potamotrygonidae - River stingrays 
Paratrygon aiereba Discus ray 
Plesiotrygon iwamae Long-tailed river stingray 
Potamotrygon brachyura Short-tailed river stingray 
Potamotrygon castexi Vermiculate river stingray 
Potamotrygon constellata Thorny river stingray 
Potamotrygon falkneri Largespot river stingray 
Potamotrygon henlei Bigtooth river stingray 
Potamotrygon histrix Porcupine river stingray 
Potamotrygon leopoldi White-blotched river stingray 
Potamotrygon magdalenae Magdalena river stingray 
Potamotrygon motoro Ocellate river stingray 
Potamotrygon ocellata Red-blotched river stingray 
Potamotrygon orbignyi Smooth back river stingray 
Potamotrygon schroederi Rosette river stingray 
Potamotrygon schuehmacheri 
Potamotrygon scobina Raspy river stingray 
Potamotrygon signata Parnaiba river stingray 
Potamotrygon yepezi Maracaibo river stingray 
Trygon garrapa


----------



## girlofgod

:BIGwinky: :BIGweepy: mg: :twisted: :dunno: 

any of those blue?


----------



## girlofgod

so...which one is it? and DONT you make me write a post for each name...cuz i will SO do it!! 

i think, for the future...we should make it a little easier to guess the fish...otherwise it will become a dead thread...

bri


----------



## Tracy

Yeah he did pick a tough one, didn't he? Maybe we should start a new thread and not allow the brainiacs like Blue to join in :lol:  j/k


----------



## Lupin

girlofgod said:


> :BIGwinky: :BIGweepy: mg: :twisted: :dunno:
> 
> any of those blue?


Bri, you're not supposed to make a list just to narrow down my answer.:blink:
Answer is _Poecilia caucana_ so you're correct but not at a high standard.:tongue: For trying to narrow it down via a long list.:blink:

Tracy: Why am I not allowed?:squint:


----------



## girlofgod

first of all ...i dont know what you mean by "high standard" i spent about anhour's worth of research on this stupid game...did anyone else? i actually went through EVERY different livebearing fish and read what size they reach, what temp they like, what their tankmates are, etc, and then just listed them. i would call that "high standard"...and anyway...i think that this game should be made easier to accomodate ALL levels of knowledge that people have in fish. 

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Lupin

girlofgod said:


> first of all ...i dont know what you mean by "high standard" i spent about anhour's worth of research on this stupid game...did anyone else? i actually went through EVERY different livebearing fish and read what size they reach, what temp they like, what their tankmates are, etc, and then just listed them. i would call that "high standard"...and anyway...i think that this game should be made easier to accomodate ALL levels of knowledge that people have in fish.
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil:


:bluelaugh:

"Excellence" that is.:mrgreen: Would be best with one clue.:wink2: But I think you want to finish it so quickly.:bluelaugh:

Good luck with the new question.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bristle nose

The rules for this game should be that you have to ask questions about the fish for clues and then who evers turn it is to pick a fish answers it so that you find out more and more about what fish it is and then when you think you know what fish it is you post the name of the fish to see if you are right or not.


----------



## girlofgod

or how about it has to be a fish that is found in our "find a fish" section? that would make it easier on newer people too...


here is mine:

I am a fish with erect fins, and sharp indentation above my eyes and brown vertical bars. I am wild-caught and buying me is quite rare. I have an extendable mouth and will consume small fish. I do best in water that is very soft (1 to 6 DH) and somewhat acidic (pH 5.8 to 6.6). I thrive when kept at temperatures ranging between 82 and 86 degrees. I prefer to eat live brine shrimp, blood worms, Daphnia and mosquito larvae. I am not a community fish, but Corydoras make good tank companions for me. What am I?


----------



## Lupin

girlofgod said:


> or how about it has to be a fish that is found in our "find a fish" section? that would make it easier on newer people too...
> 
> 
> here is mine:
> 
> I am a fish with erect fins, and sharp indentation above my eyes and brown vertical bars. I am wild-caught and buying me is quite rare. I have an extendable mouth and will consume small fish. I do best in water that is very soft (1 to 6 DH) and somewhat acidic (pH 5.8 to 6.6). I thrive when kept at temperatures ranging between 82 and 86 degrees. I prefer to eat live brine shrimp, blood worms, Daphnia and mosquito larvae. I am not a community fish, but Corydoras make good tank companions for me. What am I?


~Edited by Blue. I'm not allowed in the game anymore.:blueworry: :mrgreen:


----------



## girlofgod

you dont get to go again...erase that post and let someone else win! geez...


----------



## Lupin

girlofgod said:


> you dont get to go again...erase that post and let someone else win! geez...


Lol..fine..but I have a post count up.:wink2: No sense deleting a post when you mentioned it.:tongue: And neither will I delete your current post.:wink2:


----------



## joeshmoe

ok ill go.... its in the killi famliy and its black ,yellow ,and red


----------



## Lupin

joeshmoe said:


> ok ill go.... its in the killi famliy and its black ,yellow ,and red


Wrong.:wink2: Not related to what Bri mentioned.:tongue:

Gosh...If only Bri allows my answer.:mrgreen:


----------



## joeshmoe

oops didnt see that post with all this SPAM . i say maybe pbass?


----------



## Lupin

joeshmoe said:


> oops didnt see that post with all this SPAM . i say maybe pbass?


Nope.:wink2: Sharp indentation above the eye and erectfins would be favorable clues.:mrgreen:
Take note that this fish thrives in acidic waters.:wink2:


----------



## joeshmoe

altum angel


----------



## Lupin

joeshmoe said:


> altum angel


:welldone:

Well, Bri, what do you say?:mrgreen: Joe got the correct answer.:tongue:

Joe, pls post clues of your fish only after Bri signals you to do so. For now, prepare your clues.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tracy

Awww, i'm sorry, Blue, was just kidding when I said you couldn't play  Go ahead, read my previous post and it will say "j/k"; it's just that you're such a brainiac, and you stumped us all for so long, and we STILL don't know what kind of livebearer only reaches 3 cm and can live nicely with discus in slightly acidic water


----------



## Lupin

Lol..That's ok, Tracy.:mrgreen: I knew I'd stump you with those clues but I have thought that I'll give it a go.:mrgreen:


----------



## joeshmoe

ok its in the killi famliy and its black ,yellow ,and red its name has somthing to do with nasa :wink:


----------



## girlofgod

omg...wait...you posted the correct answer and he still didnt get it? and THEN you practically spelled it out for him...isnt that cheating??? *sighs* i guess you men can't get it right....

go ahead joe

bri


----------



## Lupin

girlofgod said:


> omg...wait...you posted the correct answer and he still didnt get it? and THEN you practically spelled it out for him...isnt that cheating??? *sighs* i guess you men can't get it right....
> 
> go ahead joe
> 
> bri


He hasn't noticed my post.:wink2: He, however, might have known it already because he is familiar with the database since it was created.:tongue:


----------



## girlofgod

yea yea yea...ya'll are all a bunch of cheaters!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Lupin

girlofgod said:


> yea yea yea...ya'll are all a bunch of cheaters!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


Far out.:brow: :bluelaugh:


----------



## girlofgod

Clown Killifish
(Aplocheilus annulatus)


----------



## girlofgod

Aphyosemion australe

did ya'll know anything about them hatching killifish eggs in space?
weird...

bri


----------



## Bristle nose

Pseudoepiplatys annulatus!


----------



## joeshmoe

nope i figured it out cuz of the line over the altum eyes :wink:


----------



## joeshmoe

keep gessing


----------



## love_my_fish

Starhead Topminnow? _Fundulus dispar_
or
Eastern Starhead Topminnow? _Fundulus blairae_


----------



## joeshmoe

nope the name has nothing to do with the stars and planets :wink:


----------



## joeshmoe

looks like u guys give up  :twisted:


----------



## JouteiMike

Simpsonichthys stellatus?


----------



## joeshmoe

nope. illvgive u guys a hint it in the epiplatys family :wink:


----------



## JouteiMike

Epiplatys huberi? As in hubble telescope...


----------



## joeshmoe

nope


----------



## joeshmoe

if ne one gives up say i


----------



## JouteiMike

I'm starting to give up...but another hint couldn't hurt haha.


----------



## Tracy

Epliplatys annulatus?


----------



## joeshmoe

Tracy said:


> Epliplatys annulatus?


 yea!!!!!! ok now its tracys turn    its either that name or rocket ship killi


----------



## Tracy

I guessed it??   8) _Cool _

Okay, here is your clue: This tropical fish comes from South America and does best in waters with a pH of 6 to 7.5. It is mainly a herbivore, and does best when kept in a schoal. 

Name that fish!


----------



## Bristle nose

Tracy said:


> I guessed it??   8) _Cool _
> 
> Okay, here is your clue: This tropical fish comes from South America and does best in waters with a pH of 6 to 7.5. It is mainly a herbivore, and does best when kept in a schoal.
> 
> Name that fish!


:shock: Are you joking :lol: , there is like 1000000 fish that have that discription! I'm not even going to try unless you want me to name all 1000000 fish or you give another clue like what family it is in or at least the first letter of the family that it is in. :? :lol:


----------



## Tracy

Didn't mean to be so vague, sorry about that  How about another clue:

The entire body is basically a strong Silver/Gray, with a high iridescence, which is highlighted when the fish are in a large school.


----------



## Bristle nose

Nothing to be sorry about, it was just a little bit too difficult!


----------



## joeshmoe

neons or black neons?


----------



## Tracy

It's a fast growing fish with a circular body, and can reach 5 to 8 inches in size.


----------



## JouteiMike

Silver dollar?


----------



## Tracy

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner !  Good job, JouteiMike, now it's your turn.


----------



## JouteiMike

Oops, sorry for the delay. Hmmmmmmm....

I'm thinking of one from Africa, with an oval-shaped body. It has adapted to live in waters with low oxygen content and even crawls on land.

Shouldn't be too hard with all those clues!


----------



## Bristle nose

I am guessing that it is some sort of Eel!


----------



## tophat665

Spotted Climbing Perch? (Leopard Ctenopoma)


----------



## JouteiMike

Tophat's the winner. Wow that was a quick one!


----------



## tophat665

JouteiMike said:


> Tophat's the winner. Wow that was a quick one!


Leopard Ctenos have been on my mind a bit as a potential guppy fry disposal unit.

Good to see another CT Yank. I'm carpetbagging it.

Right-o a fish. Fishie fishie fishie fish. It was a most elusive fish, who followed me wherever I did go....

Got it.

A member of one of the most taxonomically advanced families of fish, this miniscule critter comes from slow moving rivers in the interior of the Indian Subcontinent.


----------



## Tracy

Glass barb?


----------



## tophat665

More advanced family, smaller fish.


----------



## Bristle nose

Paradise Fish!


----------



## tophat665

Smaller, more advanced, shorter fins. Doesn't breathe air.


----------



## Tracy

It's been a month since you've stumped us Tophat. How about another clue?


----------



## tophat665

Sorry about that - missed the email note from the last post and... well... moving right along:

Gets noticabley rounder when stressed or surprised.


----------



## love_my_fish

Carinotetraodon travancoricus -- Dwarf Puffer?


----------



## tophat665

Correctimundo! Go to it!


----------



## love_my_fish

Okay,

Its too big for a home aquarium, but is related to many popular tropical schooling fish. It has big scary teeth. What is it?


----------



## flatcam1

a red-tailed catfish? or some sort of a shark?

bit of a novice at identifying fish. :?


----------



## tophat665

Could be either a piranha or a payara (sabretoothed barracuda) - both closely related to tetras.


----------



## love_my_fish

to[hat665 said:


> a red-tailed catfish? or some sort of a shark?


Not quite that big



flatcam1 said:


> Could be either a piranha or a payara (sabretoothed barracuda) - both closely related to tetras.


Good guesses, but different part of the world.


----------



## flatcam1

love_my_fish said:


> to[hat665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a red-tailed catfish? or some sort of a shark?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite that big
> 
> 
> 
> flatcam1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be either a piranha or a payara (sabretoothed barracuda) - both closely related to tetras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good guesses, but different part of the world.
Click to expand...

um, you got the quotes round the wrong way LOL :lol:


----------



## flatcam1

"is it a pacu?"

quote by pleco cory fan


----------



## flatcam1

longnosed distichodus?

osphronemus goramy?

clarias batrachus?

pseudoplatystoma fasciata?

datniodes microlepis?

spiny eel?

lepisosteus osseus?

notopterus chitala?

scleropages jardini?
( any saratoga?)

sarotoga?

any of those?


----------



## love_my_fish

LOL -- sorry 'bout that!

No, it's not any of those.


----------



## flatcam1

can we have a clue please? :x :?:


----------



## love_my_fish

Okay, a hint.

It has something in common with the following fish:

Galeocerdo cuvier
Puntius tetrazona
Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum


----------



## flatcam1

is it part of the catfish family?


----------



## flatcam1

siluris glanis? 

heteropneustes fossilis? 

adonis?

peruno catfish?

shark catfish? 

arius jordani?

LDA 65 titanic panaque? 

ictarlunis punctatis?

snowking pleco? 

hypostomus plecostomus?

sailfin pleco? L 83 

any of those!? LOL 
(typed on PSP) 
11:50PM


----------



## Derek-M

African tiger fish? Hydrocynus vittatus


----------



## love_my_fish

Derek-M said:


> African tiger fish? Hydrocynus vittatus


VERY CLOSE! I am thinking of a larger species though!


----------



## tophat665

So it must be the Giant Tigerfish, Hydrocynus goliath.


----------



## love_my_fish

tophat665 said:


> So it must be the Giant Tigerfish, Hydrocynus goliath.


That's the one!
:welldone: 

Your turn


----------



## tophat665

This fish has changed common names at least twice in the last thirty years. The original name referred to the resemblance of it's dorsal and anal fins to railroad semophore signals. Let's see where that goes, and, if you can't get it from that, I'll give a hint on the next most recent name.


----------



## flatcam1

do people fish for this paticular fish? :?

is it a big fish?

is it a sturgeon?


----------



## tophat665

Nope. This is a small (2 to 2.5") Freshwater tropical aquarium fish. Another name for it refers to the transparency of its body.


----------



## blueblue48

is it a glass fish?


----------



## flatcam1

ohhhh, i was gonna guess that LOL

beat me to it....

or is it a glass catfish?


----------



## blueblue48

wait howd you become a moderator with so little posts?


----------



## flatcam1

who?

sorry guys for being off topic.

and also, it is the quality of the posts not the quantity.


----------



## flatcam1

could it be a 

african glass catfish (eutropiellus debauwi)?

black phantom tetra ( megalamphodus megalopterus)?

x-ray fish ( pristella maxillaris)?

glass bloodfin ( prionobrama filigera )


----------



## tophat665

flatcam1 said:


> could it be a
> 
> african glass catfish (eutropiellus debauwi)?
> 
> black phantom tetra ( megalamphodus megalopterus)?
> 
> x-ray fish ( pristella maxillaris)?
> 
> glass bloodfin ( prionobrama filigera )


Could be. x-ray fish ( pristella maxillaris).
Currently known as the pristella tetra, formerly known as the signal tetra.

You move, flatcam.


----------



## flatcam1

my name is based on one of my most distiguishing feature. 
i grow to 6", and i can be aggressive.

who am i?


----------



## tophat665

Skunk Loach? (Smaller than 6" I think, but by way getting rolling...)


----------



## flatcam1

nope.

woohoo! 101 fish related posts.


----------



## blueblue48

can i ask too? if so... is it freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## blueblue48

i have to guess!! is it a silver dollar? is it an angel fish?


----------



## flatcam1

none of those but it is freshwater/tropical.


----------



## blueblue48

way off size but how about a leaf fish?


----------



## flatcam1

nope.


----------



## love_my_fish

Don't think they get aggressive, but hows about a sailfin molly?


----------



## flatcam1

nope.


----------



## tophat665

Blue Gourami? Kissing Gourami?


----------



## flatcam1

nope none of them.

it seems so simple but then again, i am not guessing so, i wouldn't know.


----------



## Derek-M

Is it a cichlid?


----------



## flatcam1

yes.

:?


----------



## Derek-M

convict cichlid


----------



## flatcam1

nope LOL :lol:


----------



## love_my_fish

Firemouth cichlid? _Thorichthys meeki_


----------



## flatcam1

HA HA!!!
someone finally got it.

love_my_fish your up......


----------



## love_my_fish

Okay -- 

I'm thinking of a popular tropical fish that likes to have a rocky cave. The female is more brillantly colored than the male. Its scientific name refers to this brilliance, though the fish are commonly known by the name of a similar species.

Guess that fish!


----------



## musho3210

is it a chichlid?


----------



## love_my_fish

musho3210 said:


> is it a chichlid?


yes


----------



## musho3210

A ram? German Blue to be more specific?


----------



## love_my_fish

nope


----------



## musho3210

Kribensis chichlid


----------



## love_my_fish

Yep!

_Pelvicachromis pulcher_


----------



## musho3210

Woot, i guess its my turn

An algae eater
Commonly sold to beginners
Catfish species
Grows big


----------



## flatcam1

L23 hypostomus Plecostomus?

or Red tailed catfish?

or walking catfish?


----------



## flatcam1

flatcam1 said:


> L23 hypostomus Plecostomus?
> 
> or Red tailed catfish?
> 
> or walking catfish?


L86 (i think) sailfin gibbyceps?


----------



## musho3210

nope none of the above, try using common names, im not so good with scientific.


----------



## blueblue48

rubber lip pleco?


----------



## musho3210

keep trying


----------



## Kathryn

Bristlenose Pleco? :? 
Good game by the way. Educational too!


----------



## flatcam1

Kathryn said:


> Bristlenose Pleco? :?
> Good game by the way. Educational too!




thankyou kate. 

i have learnt alot of things from this game aswell, including some scientific names. 


sorry for any mistakes i have made. i am tired and it is 1:30 here! :x

best regards, Flatcam1


----------



## flatcam1

Kathryn said:


> Bristlenose Pleco? :?
> Good game by the way. Educational too!




thankyou kate. 

i have learnt alot of things from this game aswell, including some scientific names. 


sorry for any mistakes i have made. i am tired and it is 1:30 here! :x

best regards, Flatcam1


----------



## Kathryn

flatcam1 said:


> Kathryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristlenose Pleco? :?
> Good game by the way. Educational too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou kate.
> 
> i have learnt alot of things from this game aswell, including some scientific names.
> 
> 
> sorry for any mistakes i have made. i am tired and it is 1:30 here! :x
> 
> best regards, Flatcam1
Click to expand...

You're welcome. I've learnt a fair but from it too. :lol:


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Chinese Algae Eater _Gyrinocheilus aymonieri_
:?: :?: :?: 
Otto's or Sal???

um....ok.....Im off to the fish store to get some more ideals


----------



## flatcam1

WHAT!!!

A double post 

its now 4:50am here and i haven't slept yet!!!! :x

nevermind, today is Saturday LOL :lol:


----------



## flatcam1

is the cat a pleco? ( Loricariidae? ). 

( i think thats how it is spelt :lol: LOL


----------



## musho3210

no its not a plecostonamis or whatever there called, its a suckermouth though...


----------



## musho3210

Aquaticmoon got it correct, its a chinese algae eater


----------



## Aquaticmoon

:? 
OK a new fish...um.....

I live in "slow-flowing streams, swamps and quiet backwaters".
I was first found in 1979 by Barry Crockford in the Omsis River .
At around 5 cm its the smallest member of its genus.
greenish bronze with dark spots along the lateral line.

What am I??


----------



## flatcam1

is it a dwarf gourami? :?

or a black neon tetra?

or a three striped dwarf cichlid?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

nope its not a dwarf gourami, black neon tetra, or three striped dwarf cichlid.

Its not a tetra, cichlid, or a gourami sp.

Hints.....1.Were is the Omsis River ??
2. you won't find one in any lfs.


----------



## flatcam1

is it some type of a kilifish? 8)


----------



## Lupin

_Chilatherina campsi_?


----------



## Daz

G.Maculous


----------



## Aquaticmoon

dlil is right _Glossolepis maculosus _ or Spotted Rainbowfish.  :welldone:


----------



## flatcam1

Is dlil gonna post or is someone else gonna have to do it?  

( possibly the second closest person, Blue )


----------



## Daz

What do you have to do ? give me a brief discription.


----------



## flatcam1

i was just trying to get the game rolling again, it is very fun to play! 

sorry if it sounded a bit angry..... 

anyway, on with the game LOL


----------



## Daz

Well I just asking what do I have to do ?


----------



## flatcam1

Oh woops, 

you have to give a brief description of a fish you have in mind and you can give clues whenever you want. 
then, when someone guesses it right, it is there turn and the process repeats itself....


----------



## flatcam1

dlil said:


> Well I just asking what do I have to do ?


i'm really sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Daz

Ok freshwater and gold with black stripes.


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Is it a cichlid??


----------



## Daz

Yahhh. :mrgreen:


----------



## flatcam1

Festae cichlid? ( Herichthys festae )

deep angelfish? ( pterophyllum altum )

discus? ( symphysodon aequifasciata )

is it any of those?


----------



## flatcam1

or, what about a 

Aulonocara baenschi ? 

Yellow Regal African Cichlid ?


----------



## Daz

Nope, nope, and nope again.

Clue its a Dwarf.


----------



## j.c fishfan

...


----------



## j.c fishfan

Is it an african cichlid? 

Jamie


----------



## Daz

j.c fishfan said:


> Is it an african cichlid?
> 
> Jamie


Nope.


----------



## j.c fishfan

An apistogramma? 

Jamie


----------



## Daz

j.c fishfan said:


> An apistogramma?
> 
> Jamie


Nope, Central.


----------



## Lupin

dlil said:


> Nope, Central.


Convict?:squint: The female at the very least.:mrgreen:


----------



## Daz

Blue said:


> dlil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Central.
> 
> 
> 
> Convict?:squint: The female at the very least.:mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Nope during periods the lateral line turns very black.


----------



## Lupin

Are those a group of Acaras?


----------



## Daz

Blue said:


> Are those a group of Acaras?


Nope not Acara, found in Honduras.


----------



## flatcam1

is it a rare and expensive cichlid? :?


----------



## Daz

flatcam1 said:


> is it a rare and expensive cichlid? :?


Nope.


----------



## flatcam1

how big do they grow? :?


----------



## flatcam1

agassiz's dwarf cichlid? ( apistogramma agassizi )

macmasters dwarf cichlid? ( apistogramma macmasteri )

is it any of those?


----------



## Daz

flatcam1 said:


> agassiz's dwarf cichlid? ( apistogramma agassizi )
> 
> macmasters dwarf cichlid? ( apistogramma macmasteri )
> 
> is it any of those?


Nope as stated above, apistogramma nil pointe. :wink:


----------



## flatcam1

How about....

is it a type of discus?

heros severum?

heckel discus? ( symphysodon discus discus )

symphysodon aequifasciata? or brown variety?

Golden dwarf cichlid? ( Namacara Anomala )

striped julie?( julidochromis ragani )

neolamprologus sexfasciatus?

Telmatochromis jackson female?

or Tilapia buttickoferi? 

Hard work :checkedout:


----------



## Daz

None of the above... I have 2 help him Kate.


----------



## Amphitrite

Herotilapia multispinosa :wink:


----------



## Daz

Your go Katherine :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Amphitrite

Okay. I originate in South American rivers and can reach a maximum size of 2 inches. 

I am a very peaceful fish, and can lay up to 500 eggs at a time.


----------



## Lupin

That seems to sound like one of those characins. :twisted: 
Tetras, hatchets and possibly pencilfish.:smoke:


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Paracheirodon axelrodi.......  :bluelaugh:


----------



## musho3210

otocinculus?


----------



## Lupin

Aquaticmoon said:


> Paracheirodon axelrodi.......  :bluelaugh:


Kate wasn't specific anyway.:dunno: So you have to wait.:tease:
My other bets:
Hyphessobrycon loreto
Paracheirodon innesi
Hyphessobrycon bentosi
Blah blah blah...There are so many tetras.:crazy:


----------



## Amphitrite

Aquaticmoon said:


> Paracheirodon axelrodi.......  :bluelaugh:


Ten points to aquaticmoon


----------



## Aquaticmoon

:lol: 8) 
a new fish...er....um....

You will find me with a lot of my pals along the Amazon River basin.
I'm not rare, but you may have never seen me in a LFS. I will turn mostly black when spawning. My kids (fry) look like me, and are very fast growers.
Can grow up to 12".....

Who am I?????


----------



## flatcam1

Is it a pleco or a cichlid?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Chiclid>>>


----------



## flatcam1

oscar? ( astronotus ocellatus )

Black-belt cichlid ( herichthys maculicauda )

Texas cichlid (herichthys cyanoguttatus)

Managua cichlid? ( herichthys managuensis )

Festae cichlid? ( herichthys festae )

Tilapia Buttickoferi? ( Hornet tetra )

tiger tilapia? ( tilapia mariae )

Macrostoma? ( Tyrannachromis :lol: Macrostoma )

is it any of those?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

no


maybe we should have a limit on how many fish we can guss at one time>>> This way more research is put into finding the right fish


----------



## flatcam1

good idea, what should be the limit?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

um>>> How about five or so?

hint>>> Very common fish< but very hard to find due to low import numbers>>>>


----------



## flatcam1

triangle cichlid....


----------



## Aquaticmoon

your turn>>>


----------



## flatcam1

i am fairly well behaved with other species if they respect my territory..
i need a big tank and i am capable of producing up to 800 eggs.

what am i.....


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Salmon :squint: :bluelaugh: 


Is it a pleco or a cichlid?


----------



## Lupin

Cichlids, Kevin.:wink2: Cam once discussed it to me in the chat.
'I love *redheaded cichlids*!!!' :bluelaugh:
:tongue:

_Cichlasoma synspilum_


----------



## flatcam1

Blue said:


> Cichlids, Kevin.:wink2: Cam once discussed it to me in the chat.
> 'I love *redheaded cichlids*!!!' :bluelaugh:
> :tongue:
> 
> _Cichlasoma synspilum_


:doh!: your turn blue


----------



## Lupin

Yikes...How could I forget this thread!:frustrated: My apologies for the inconvenience.:doh!:
Here are the clues:
1. A characin measuring only 2.4 cm.
2. Rarely available in the aquarium trade.
3. Originated from Upper Rio Amazonas, Peru


----------



## flatcam1

X-ray fish? ( pristella maxillaris ) 

Myers hatchetfish? ( Carnegiella myersi )


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Hemigrammus ulreyi??

What color are they?


----------



## Lupin

None of them. They have orange stripe with black stripe on the lower part of their body. They look a bit like the neon tetras in appearance but not coloration.


----------



## hailfire_droids

*i know*

it's a synodontis flaevataeniatus


----------



## hailfire_droids

*sry*

i thought you were guessing about the picture featured at the top. i think it's a congo tertra.


----------



## Lupin

None of them.


----------



## musho3210

penguin tetras?


----------



## Lupin

Nope. Penguins grow to 6-7 cm. This one is barely even 3 cm.:shake:


----------



## Aquaticmoon

:frustrated: :dunno:
Are the fins colored white??


----------



## Lupin

:bluelaugh: :bluelaugh: :mrgreen:
Nope.:dunno: That's odd. My book has a picture of that mystery fish as looking like a neon but the website makes it look like a lemon tetra.:question: Grr...I'll follow the site then.:sarcastic:

Clues change on coloration and appearance:
Yellow fins, black dot on each flank(side of fish), red indent on their eyes, deep bodied appearance like the lemon tetras.

Certainly not lemon tetras.:tongue:



> None of them. They have orange stripe with black stripe on the lower part of their body. They look a bit like the neon tetras in appearance but not coloration.


Ditch this one.:shake:


----------



## musho3210

oh i thought you said inches, not cm, but penguins dont really grow up to 3 inches either :roll:


----------



## Lupin

musho3210 said:


> oh i thought you said inches, not cm, but penguins dont really grow up to 3 inches either :roll:


Unless you have tried them.:dunno: I had them and they are still growing.:shake: Far from what I have realized that they grow to only 5 cm, mine is reaching beyond 6 cm. I don't know where you got the info that they don't reach 3 inches but it is possible in my case.


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Hyphessobrycon bifasciatus :wink: 
Hyphessobrycon copelandi
Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma
salmon


----------



## Aquaticmoon

so........um.......yellow fin tuna  :bluelaugh:


----------



## Lupin

None of them, Kev.:bluelaugh:

Alright. The second word on its scientific name has letter 'L'.:dunno:


----------



## Aquaticmoon

From a list of characin from that part of the world. I'm counting about 6 or 7 that's last name starts with a 'L'.
Of these fish I'm going to say _Hemigrammus luelingi_
The only photo that I can find is a b/w x- ray pic that shows the black dot, and that its a small fish.
or :tease: 
Loreto tetra :greenyay: 
_Hyphessobrycon loretoensis_ is one that fits the disp. of neon like, 2.4 cm, orange(ish) with a black stripe, and is from Upper Rio Amazonas, Peru.
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=12381

Of these 6 or 7 kinds of fish none ( as far as I can tell) have the deeper body like _Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis_


Well, 700 tetras down with about 800 more to go


----------



## Lupin

Kevin, it's your turn.
_Hyphessobrycon loretoensis_ is the answer.


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Sweet, I though that last one had to be it .  

OK..one for the Osphronemidae lovers.
Hints:_ one of 42 of my kind from Indonesia
_ 6 cm
_light brown with rows of dark spots that look like lines.
_fins are a dark brown/ red with a bright blue tip.

Who am I?


----------



## musho3210

is it Osphronemus laticlavius


----------



## Aquaticmoon

nope.....think of the other side of the family.....Bettas


edit..... that is a cool looking fish. I want one now


----------



## musho3210

hmm Betta picta?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

yup...your turn......  20 mins :lol:


----------



## Lupin

Aquaticmoon said:


> yup...your turn......  20 mins :lol:


:shock2: I can't believe this took 20 minutes?:shock2:


----------



## Aquaticmoon

I was hoping to go at least for a day, but 20 Min's  .
Was it that easy of a fish to guess?


----------



## musho3210

well seeing that it was a labyrinth fish that lives in indonesia, that kind of gave it away on what it was, then how you told me it was part of the bettas not gouramis it halved it, all i had to do was find out what betta had blue tips on there fins. 

As for my one, 
A brackish water fish
Gets to 8" 
many large black spots on the back


----------



## Lupin

_Toxotes jaculator_?


----------



## musho3210

no

the belly of the fish is white and doesnt have markings,


----------



## Lupin

_Scatophagus argus_?


----------



## musho3210

no, the fish is long rather than tall and isnt flat like a discus


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Tetraodon fluviatilis? :?


----------



## musho3210

yep you got it


----------



## Aquaticmoon

*You could go to LFS and find a lot of variants, But there is just one kind of this fish. 
*They don't mind a little salt. 
*50 to 70 fry.
*livebearers 
* 8) easy


----------



## flatcam1

guppys?or platies?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

nope and nope


----------



## musho3210

lol mollies


----------



## Aquaticmoon

musho's right :lol: ..your turn


----------



## musho3210

uhh

Algae eater
Small
Mainly wild caught but there are some tank bred specimens


----------



## flatcam1

otocinclus?


----------



## musho3210

yeah


----------



## flatcam1

okay,......um......

i am a pleco from south america and i cost a LOT!!


----------



## musho3210

zebra pleco, if i get it right just choose another fish as i dont want to go again


----------



## flatcam1

musho3210 said:


> zebra pleco, if i get it right just choose another fish as i dont want to go again


nope.....


----------



## pleco_cory_fan

Blue Eye pleco?


----------



## flatcam1

your turn....


----------



## pleco_cory_fan

I'm a Characin but looks can be deceiving because if another fish comes my way i can pack a powerful punch.


----------



## Lupin

Bucktooth tetra.:tongue:


----------



## pleco_cory_fan

Yep your right blue


----------



## Lupin

Clues:
1. A new fish discovered in Amazon River channel.
2. It is unique among apteronotid knifefishes.
3. It is a member of an informal species-rich suprageneric taxon in the Apteronotinae known as the navajini.
4. It measures 10-15 cm in size.


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Pariosternarchus amazonensis


----------



## Lupin

Aquaticmoon said:


> Pariosternarchus amazonensis


Your turn.:welldone: Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Origineru, Leticia, Rio Maranon
size: Up to 5cm
Named after/for Fred Cochu
color: Blue


----------



## Aquaticmoon

No one wants to try? Please, I don't want to be the person that killed this thread. One more tip.........its a Tetra.


----------



## Lupin

_Hyphessobrycon flammeus_?


----------



## Aquaticmoon

Nope...... :shock:


----------



## tophat665

Boehlkea fredcochui - Cochu's Blue Tetra


----------



## tophat665

Boehlkea fredcochui - Cochu's Blue Tetra


----------



## Aquaticmoon

tophat wins


----------



## tophat665

I'll have to think of something and reply after 3 pm. Stay tuned.


----------



## tophat665

This medium sized freshwater gamefish is called a pavÃƒÂ³n over much of it's native range. It reaches up to 3' in length, yet is still sometimes kept by aquarist who have more tank space than sense. 
There are 5 recognized species (maybe many more out there) - we're looking for the most common and 2nd largest.


----------



## musho3210

no idea whatsoever but is it a redtail catfish?


----------



## tophat665

Not a catfish.


----------



## tophat665

Been a couple days. Hint: It's a cichlid


----------



## musho3210

peacock bass?


----------



## tophat665

*ding*ding*ding*ding*ding*ding*ding*
Do not call; we have a winner!

Take it away....


----------



## j.c fishfan

Ok this thread is dying so i will start one. 

I am a malawi cichlid im a pseudotropheus and i come from "mdoka" 

Jamie


----------



## j.c fishfan

Come on its not that hard.... 

Jamie


----------



## Falina

zebra cichlid?


----------



## Falina

well...?

you cant post a question like that then just disappear - thats just rude


----------



## j.c fishfan

Sorry i forgot about this thread  

Yes it is a type of zebra cichlid its a pseudotropheus 

Jamie


----------



## Falina

j.c fishfan said:


> Sorry i forgot about this thread
> 
> Yes it is a type of zebra cichlid its a pseudotropheus
> 
> Jamie


Woo hoo!


----------

